# Gunt Wiki



## Steely Dan (May 11, 2022)

ITS NAWT TRUUUU​

*- Are you an ayylawg?
-Do you enjoy spreading fake news and falsehoods?
- Do you have a broken dick?*
_If you answered yes to any or all of the questions above, then the Gunt Wiki is for you! _

A wiki documenting Ethan Ralph where all information about our favorite gunted 5'1" wigger in a centralized location that's easy to access is an idea that's been tossed around the GuntChat for a few weeks now. And it makes sense; as thorough as Ralph's antics have been documented here on KF, the board is kind of a clusterfuck due to the nature of Ralph himself being a clusterfuck. A wiki where information on Ralph that can be easily accessed via a search result with all pertinent information on a given topic laid out in an article is something that I believe would be valuable. An anonymous ayylawg who has chosen to remain unnamed pulled trigger and has made ethanralph.wiki, or, the Gunt Wiki.

Obviously this is still in the early alpha stage, so any help and contributions - be they articles, uploading images, archived tweets, clips, etc would be greatly appreciated. A wiki is quite the undertaking and getting it to the level of the CWCki is not something that can be done overnight. But I feel like this is a good idea, which is why I'm making this thread to advertise it. And the feeling I get from other folks in this sekturr is the same.

Again, I'm only the messenger -Any questions you may have regarding joining or becoming an admin, or if you are more experienced in operating a wiki - should be directed to *gunt-wiki@gayo.ps**, or reach out via his talk page.*

https://www.ralphapedia.org
Join today!


----------



## NynchLiggers (May 11, 2022)

Suggestion: Would "Killstream Fanwiki" or "Killstream Wiki" be a better name?


----------



## WutangLee (May 11, 2022)

If I were you I'd start with ripping the info and lore from Encyclopedia Dramatica. Most of that is from people who saw him sperg during GamerGate so a lot info that most kiwis wouldn't be pervy too are on that. I would even contact King of Pol if I were you, he's probably the subject matter expert on Ralph.


----------



## sniggered (May 11, 2022)

you should make the out of date template picture a withered corn cob


----------



## Sam Losco (May 11, 2022)

WutangLee said:


> If I were you I'd start with ripping the info and lore from Encyclopedia Dramatica. Most of that is from people who saw him sperg during GamerGate so a lot info that most kiwis wouldn't be pervy too are on that. I would even contact King of Pol if I were you, he's probably the subject matter expert on Ralph.


Calling Brian Dunn . Something for you to unleash the full might of your extreme schizo autism on.


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (May 11, 2022)

Very interesting (autistic) project. I look forward to contributing.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (May 11, 2022)

Ok, so I started a PM chain so people interested in contributing can communicate, message me or say "I'll contribute" and I'll add you


----------



## Zaragoza (May 11, 2022)

Would like to see articles very similar to Chris and... on topics like mental health, reason, etc.

Good luck on this project.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 11, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> A ralph wiki (like the Cwcki that this website was spawned for) would be intresting. It would require hours upon hours of work. Especially going through cow and the old thread. I wont do the work, but if you got a score of people together you could get a complete history of the gunt.


It has finally happended the Gwiki is born! We need a timeline of events which is going to be hard since most of the stuff is locked behind cow threads and the 3000 page Ralph thread.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (May 11, 2022)

Everyday he morphs more into Chris, he had no idea what he brought upon himself when he put on that pollo.

Oh well, I hope he enjoys having an entire wiki to seethe over and read while driving like the sped he is.


----------



## Some dude (May 11, 2022)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Everyday he morphs more into Chris, he had no idea what he brought upon himself when he put on that pollo.
> 
> Oh well, I hope he enjoys having an entire wiki to seethe over and read while driving like the sped he is.


He's so Chris-like that he'll probably respond the same way, trying to "set the record straight" or infiltrate it poorly.


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (May 12, 2022)

Assuming that guntwiki is a temp name i think that Ralphapedia would make for a good permanent name


----------



## McNiggerFaggot (May 12, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> Suggestion: Would "Killstream Fanwiki" or "Killstream Wiki" be a better name?


I think Guntapedia works better


----------



## Braphamut (May 12, 2022)

If he could get cat fished into a dalliance only to get cucked by a man in the pickle suit I'd be sooo happy.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (May 12, 2022)

I'm in,  but I'd like @Null to host it, so nobody can take it hostage. 

Would you do that Overlord?


----------



## McNiggerFaggot (May 12, 2022)

Zeva_Adom said:


> I'm in,  but I'd like @Null to host it, so nobody can take it hostage.
> 
> Would you do that Overlord?


I second this notion. We don't need a Zeiger 2.0


----------



## thismanlies (May 12, 2022)

Making the gunt wiki is a tall order. It’s not like the CWCki where you have articles about every known facet of Chris’s life, including every shirt that touched his foulness. The gunt wiki would just be his arrest record, a list of feuds he’s had, Maker’s Mark, and pictures of his gunt. Oh and the sex tape. People might want to torture themselves with that.


----------



## SNEED.EXE (May 12, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> It’s not like the CWCki where you have articles about every known facet of Chris’s life, including every shirt that touched his foulness.


There's a decent amount of material for a "Ralph and fashion" page. He's worn shirts that say "Not Today Satan", "Internet Villain", "Fed" and "Autism", a hat that says "Kid Diddler", a Yosemite Sam cowboy hat, and he's designed a shirt that says "Broke Dick".


----------



## Least Concern (May 13, 2022)

Monkey Type-I.N.G said:


> Ok, so I started a PM chain so people interested in contributing can communicate, message me or say "I'll contribute" and I'll add you


Is there a reason we can't just use this thread? KF PMs are annoying.

It looks like the practice is to use peoples' deadnames for article titles and then create redirects with their nicknames. I really think it should be the other way around; nobody knows who the hell Christopher Hellman or whoever is but everyone knows Gator. And Andy's article is titled Andy Warski instead of Andy Pires or whatever, so it's not even consistent.

Also, footnotes seem to be broken. I don't know, I might be fucking them up, but I'm using the exact same syntax as in the editing guide thing above the editor. Were they maybe disabled for some reason or something?


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (May 13, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Is there a reason we can't just use this thread? KF PMs are annoying.


There's a lot of discussion happening between contributors that people may not care about so it's to keep the thread a little cleaner, what makes thread discussion and contributor discussion is a blurry line that much is true.


----------



## R00T (May 13, 2022)

It has to be difficult for spergs to pronounce like the CWCki so I say call it the Killstriki or the KSwiki (kuh-swiki).


----------



## WutangLee (May 13, 2022)

R00T said:


> It has to be difficult for spergs to pronounce like the CWCki so I say call it the Killstriki or the KSwiki (kuh-swiki).


Guntopedia


----------



## MeltyTW (May 13, 2022)

R00T said:


> It has to be difficult for spergs to pronounce like the CWCki so I say call it the Killstriki or the KSwiki (kuh-swiki).


what about making it ralph retort themed? having it named something involving that too, you can troll him by having the real news site like how asperchu was the real sonichu comic


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 13, 2022)

The cwcki was a project of unprecedented autism the likes of which the world has never seen.  There were a staggering amount of autists following Chris in his hayday who were willing to spend hours sorting through Chris' bullshit.  The cwcki was also built in real time, being updated every time Chris would pop on his camera and scream about wristwatches or something.  

Much of Ralph's history is scattered throughout the old thread and on this board so parsing a giant headache.  Ralph's antics are also chaotic and flow together in a haze of Maker's Mark and multiple hour long livestreams as opposed to Chris' short video format with the odd mumble conversation here and there.  I suppose if simple links and a few clips were there to start it could be possible though.

More importantly, it would infuriate Ralph which would make me laugh.  So have at it, even if it looks like shit.  I'll contribute.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 13, 2022)

I still think it should be named the EORwiki to follow tradition.
The most important thing would be to have an accurate timeline though, that will take a lot of effort but it would be great to have. 
I started writing one around the start of the Faith saga but abandoned the idea after a while, I'll see if I can find it and post it.


----------



## Easterling (May 13, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> The cwcki was a project of unprecedented autism the likes of which the world has never seen.  There were a staggering amount of autists following Chris in his hayday who were willing to spend hours sorting through Chris' bullshit.  The cwcki was also built in real time, being updated every time Chris would pop on his camera and scream about wristwatches or something.
> 
> Much of Ralph's history is scattered throughout the old thread and on this board so parsing a giant headache.  Ralph's antics are also chaotic and flow together in a haze of Maker's Mark and multiple hour long livestreams as opposed to Chris' short video format with the odd mumble conversation here and there.  I suppose if simple links and a few clips were there to start it could be possible though.
> 
> More importantly, it would infuriate Ralph which would make me laugh.  So have at it, even if it looks like shit.  I'll contribute.


The other thing is most of the details we have about chris are though omission, either willfully or trickery, we wont have a clear picture of ralph since hes quite paranoid. But the existance of a wiki will make him seethe so im all for it existing for that reason alone.


----------



## Dog_Girl_Enjoyer (May 13, 2022)

what an interesting project! I hope no one gets mad.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (May 13, 2022)

Is there like some sort of directory I'm not seeing? There are pages obviously but no real way of navigating the site from the main page.


----------



## maize (May 13, 2022)

Easterling said:


> The other thing is most of the details we have about chris are though omission, either willfully or trickery, we wont have a clear picture of ralph since hes quite paranoid.


Sure he's paranoid, but he's self-documenting on a Chris-tier level especially now that through drugs and probable brain damage he's almost as disinhibited. Been self-documenting for years, though. In fact the problem is more of too much kahntent than too little.


Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Is there like some sort of directory I'm not seeing? There are pages obviously but no real way of navigating the site from the main page.


A lot of work is gonna need to get into making it organized and navigable but for now to help in editing the thing these are good bookmarks to have:

https://ethanralph.wiki/Special:AllPages
https://ethanralph.wiki/Special:RecentChanges
https://ethanralph.wiki/Special:categories


----------



## Sam Losco (May 14, 2022)

https://ethanralph.wiki/Sevenatenine
		

... Why?
@Sevenatenine


----------



## maize (May 14, 2022)

Site's down but sounds like it will right itself shortly. Growing pains, hopefully.

And anyone who wants to school me on my new job (lol) please feel free, I've edited some Wikis before but only casually.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (May 14, 2022)

Easterling said:


> The other thing is most of the details we have about chris are though omission, either willfully or trickery, we wont have a clear picture of ralph since hes quite paranoid. But the existance of a wiki will make him seethe so im all for it existing for that reason alone.


we have to remember, Ralph's ascension to chris-like lolcowdom is rather recent, we have a lot more khantent to coming in the future to be recorded.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (May 14, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> Making the gunt wiki is a tall order. It’s not like the CWCki where you have articles about every known facet of Chris’s life, including every shirt that touched his foulness. The gunt wiki would just be his arrest record, a list of feuds he’s had, Maker’s Mark, and pictures of his gunt. Oh and the sex tape. People might want to torture themselves with that.


the gunt is a lot like jesus, we know only a handful of things before he was 30, and the only reason we know anything about Chris before he was 25 was because of people extracting the info out of him.



Monkey Type-I.N.G said:


> we have to remember, Ralph's ascension to chris-like lolcowdom is rather recent, we have a lot more khantent to coming in the future to be recorded.


agreed, Ralph only went turbo tard 9 months ago. to put it in perspecitve we're roughly in the same place Chris was in 2009, things are only starting to go wild.


----------



## Wash away the rain (May 14, 2022)

R00T said:


> It has to be difficult for spergs to pronounce like the CWCki so I say call it the Killstriki or the KSwiki (kuh-swiki).


I like gwiki


Insanely Retarded said:


> I still think it should be named the EORwiki to follow tradition.
> The most important thing would be to have an accurate timeline though, that will take a lot of effort but it would be great to have.
> I started writing one around the start of the Faith saga but abandoned the idea after a while, I'll see if I can find it and post it.


Yeah I think a full timeline would be the most important thing to come of this  far too often do Ralph arcs get lost to the haze of his mega arcs
Edited to reduce double post


----------



## NegerJäger (May 14, 2022)

Speaking of Gunt wiki, someone should update the birthplace on his actual Wikipedia to West Memphis. Also good work whoever added the revenge porn entry lol.


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 14, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> https://ethanralph.wiki/Sevenatenine
> 
> 
> ... Why?
> @Sevenatenine


Wasn't my idea, I have a-logs too.


----------



## DragoonSierra (May 14, 2022)

NegerJäger said:


> Speaking of Gunt wiki, someone should update the birthplace on his actual Wikipedia to West Memphis. Also good work whoever added the revenge porn entry lol.
> View attachment 3281053


Was there a hospital in West memphis when he was born?


----------



## Near (May 14, 2022)

I co-sign the idea as long as Ralph's height is in his bio and dumb bitch gorilla warfare is banned


----------



## Pepsi Man (May 14, 2022)

That is actually not a bad idea. My only concern would be is there anyone that has the will and drive to constantly document this absolute train wreck for the next 5 years? (He's definitely gonna be dead by then)


----------



## Gamercat (May 14, 2022)

lmao the server is down great job


----------



## Sam Losco (May 14, 2022)

The Discord link on the home page does not fill me with confidence this will end up a good thing. A page being made for @Sevenatenine deepens that feeling. I predict this will fail due to Discord gay ops.


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 14, 2022)

The page about me was mostly a KF gayop, if you want the truth. Resident incel + poster still assmad that I have them on ignore.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 14, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> The page about me was mostly a KF gayop, if you want the truth. Resident incel + poster still assmad that I have them on ignore.


No doubt they hang out in Discord somewhere. Being that gay requires it.


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 14, 2022)

As someone who watches this trainwreck of a person from a distance I say having a wiki for him is something really lulzy and informative.

Go for it!


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 14, 2022)

They do have a special knack for destroying their own fun.


----------



## maize (May 14, 2022)

Site's back and I've been given wiki admin privs, will probably jannie up a few others. 789 vendettapost has been deleted and the poster banned.

@Least Concern citations work now too


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 14, 2022)

789 involvement is also terminated.  Jimmy wins!


----------



## maize (May 14, 2022)




----------



## zero-who (May 14, 2022)

NegerJäger said:


> Speaking of Gunt wiki, someone should update the birthplace on his actual Wikipedia to West Memphis. Also good work whoever added the revenge porn entry lol.
> View attachment 3281053


Wikipedia (read: GorillaWarfare and Hotwheels) will actually take down true information if it's not backed up by a "reliable source." Keep that in mind if you're going to update his page.


----------



## jimmybags (May 14, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> 789 involvement is also terminated.  Jimmy wins!


I was just messing around, you didn't have to mute me. I obviously didn't ddos the website, that's absurd. Stop being womanly and unblock me.


----------



## maize (May 15, 2022)

Server is getting new hardware on Monday. The site has stayed up but I've had some trouble with image uploads.

If anyone has problems uploading you can send me them here or post links and I can add them manually, which might have to be done anyway for super-huge media files.


----------



## McNiggerFaggot (May 15, 2022)

maize said:


> View attachment 3281655


Lmao fuckin dumbass


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 15, 2022)

Make sure to add a page for coprophillia/coprophagia.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 15, 2022)

maize said:


> View attachment 3281655


"Ralphapedia" is what Ralph would name the wiki if it were his own project.


----------



## maize (May 15, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> "Ralphapedia" is what Ralph would name the wiki if it were his own project.


OK so we'll be doing a poll for the official name, to decide the finalists:

Guntiki
Guntapedia
Ralphapedia
Killstream Fan Wiki
Ethan Ralph Wiki
GWiki
Gunt.info
Do we have any other suggestions?



Sam Losco said:


> The Discord link on the home page does not fill me with confidence this will end up a good thing. A page being made for @Sevenatenine deepens that feeling. I predict this will fail due to Discord gay ops.


I'm sympathetic to that, the platform has a bad rep. This Discord is open to the public and anyone can go see if there is anything shady going on. If there is a better way (in addition to this thread and the PM which also if anyone wants to join they can) to organize things feel free to suggest too, I just am really unaccustomed to the way this is supposed to be done on Wiki talk pages (and the fact that nobody is remembering to type '~~~~' after their posts on them is telling me that nobody else is either) so I think agreeing on some of the best ways for metadiscussion is important too.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (May 15, 2022)

maize said:


> OK so we'll be doing a poll for the official name, to decide the finalists:
> 
> Guntiki
> Guntapedia
> ...


Guntapedia sounds good.


----------



## felted (May 15, 2022)

maize said:


> OK so we'll be doing a poll for the official name, to decide the finalists:
> 
> Guntiki
> Guntapedia
> ...


Ralphapedia sounds and rolls off the tongue better than the other suggestions. Where would this aforementioned poll be located?


----------



## maize (May 15, 2022)

felted said:


> Where would this aforementioned poll be located?


will be on the Wiki itself, just gotta check something re: that and see if there are other ideas


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 15, 2022)

maize said:


> OK so we'll be doing a poll for the official name, to decide the finalists:
> 
> Guntiki
> Guntapedia
> ...


Ralphapedia or Guntapedia. I’d lean towards Ralph due to his tendency to name things after himself.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (May 16, 2022)

I agree with Ralphapedia.  If this is gonna be the best wiki in the sektur, from the top on down, you gotta name it after the Ralphamale.


----------



## Pale Empress (May 16, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I still think it should be named the EORwiki to follow tradition.
> The most important thing would be to have an accurate timeline though, that will take a lot of effort but it would be great to have.
> I started writing one around the start of the Faith saga but abandoned the idea after a while, I'll see if I can find it and post it.


I'm actually in the process of working on a new timeline and have just reached the beginning of the Faith saga, so it'd be nice to see what you have, just to compare notes.

I'm making sure to source everything with links, so it's taking a bit longer than it would if I were just listing events out. Once I hit December 2020 it's going to be a bit quicker since we have designated threads for most events and I won't have to sift through 3000 pages of mostly concentrated autism.

As an aside, the old main thread has a ton of archived stuff of note, it's absolutely worth poring over. Although there's a sizable chunk missing too, particularly for 2018 when people didn't consider him interesting/deserving enough to follow or document. That period is largely negligible, since the feuds/arcs that occurred then have very little bearing or impact on where Ralph is today.


----------



## MugolEx (May 16, 2022)

Things like this should be featured instead of mass shootings.

Edit: If the Ralphapedia is successful, do you think it could be expanded into a lolcowpedia that KF can integrate it's self into? It would be a really great way to get a sense of the timeline of a lolcow with out having to through pages of unfunny jokes.


----------



## NynchLiggers (May 16, 2022)

The wiki should have a "Ralph and..." subcategory similar to the one in CWCki.


----------



## maize (May 16, 2022)

Spoiler: old message



  

*Site will be going down at the bottom of the hour*(1900 GMT) and will be down hopefully for an hour or two at max. We'll be coming back on a new server that has better everything. It will be noticeably faster and more reliable.

If you're editing something right now I'd suggest saving it on the Wiki and also in Notepad or whatever you use, just in case, and waiting for the site to come back.

  
​


​edit: looks like upgrade went well, site was down about an hour
​


----------



## maize (May 16, 2022)

Bowl of Ramen said:


> I agree with Ralphapedia.  If this is gonna be the best wiki in the sektur, from the top on down, you gotta name it after the Ralphamale.


This seems like the emerging consensus and I'm glad since I like it too.



NynchLiggers said:


> The wiki should have a "Ralph and..." subcategory similar to the one in CWCki.


On it already , just one there right now which is "women" which I'm working on myself for now.



MugolEx said:


> Edit: If the Ralphapedia is successful, do you think it could be expanded into a lolcowpedia that KF can integrate it's self into? It would be a really great way to get a sense of the timeline of a lolcow with out having to through pages of unfunny jokes.


I probably wouldn't be interested in that, too much drama, but admin is staying anonymous for a reason and might not care so much if we got some other jannies on board.

Speaking of, we want to add some more jannies/admins so as to cover different times in case people try to fuck with the Wiki and to do general necessary stuff for the upkeep of the wiki. I also don't want to come off like this is my vanity project (I just happen to like the idea and know the guy who's running the server) so having additional input from people on staff would be good.

Volunteers or nominees?

Also I heard there was a rumor we were getting DDOS'd. Both notes from admin say we weren't and it was a hardware issue hence the new server. People gossip too much.


----------



## RX-78 (May 16, 2022)

R00T said:


> It has to be difficult for spergs to pronounce like the CWCki so I say call it the Killstriki or the KSwiki (kuh-swiki).


Ralph swears like a half retarded sailor with tourettes, so KSwiki has my vote.


----------



## maize (May 16, 2022)




----------



## maize (May 16, 2022)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## maize (May 16, 2022)

Vote on the Wiki's new name here (you need an account.) If any are missing let me sooner than later. 

Voting will be open for 48 hours.

Any suggestions regarding the Jannie Question are welcome.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (May 16, 2022)

This is some good shit, swung by just now and enjoying the kino.     Been waiting a long time for a proper wiki for Ralph.    Thanks to everyone contributing


----------



## Steely Dan (May 16, 2022)

Vote for the OFFICIAL and TRUE & HONEST name for the wiki here:
https://ethanralph.wiki/wiki/Main_Page#Vote_on_the_New_Name


----------



## maize (May 16, 2022)

- I got him to install the package for PortableInfobox: test page is here showing what it can do and the template that generated it. I'm still getting a feel for how to work with it but there are a lot of places we can use this (say, "Girlfriends", "Feuds", "Killstream Episodes" with the appropriate set of data items beneath). It's something that can be done on an ongoing basis as well. I will work up some stylesheets to get them looking good, for now they are ugly.



Spoiler: it looks like this









- Once we have a name I figured we'd have a contest for art/logo too

- If I don't hear any volunteers/suggestions I am going to pick some people to be admins/jannies (not force them but lets say encourage lol) I am open to working with various people except with all due politeness I really don't want it to be anyone controversial or who is into active trolling off-board or stuff of that nature, it wouldn't be a good look especially starting out.


----------



## Least Concern (May 17, 2022)

MugolEx said:


> Edit: If the Ralphapedia is successful, do you think it could be expanded into a lolcowpedia that KF can integrate it's self into? It would be a really great way to get a sense of the timeline of a lolcow with out having to through pages of unfunny jokes.


That's basically what the Encyclopedia Dramatica is already.


----------



## MugolEx (May 17, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> That's basically what the Encyclopedia Dramatica is already.


Yeah but ED is dead and gay half the time and will probably be dead again soon enough. I only just remembered that the .online domain was a thing.


----------



## maize (May 17, 2022)

We've got the "countdown" thing working now, it turns out it's called "age" which makes sense as it's how Wikipedia keeps the ages of people up to date on their pages.

See front page:




Since it's there I'll try to write about Lauren and that incident today, it fits into I'm working on the "Ethan Ralph and women" article.

"Ralphapedia" is winning in the name vote by a large margin. A little more than 24 hours left.





I said earlier maybe we would have a contest for the name. I was also thinking we could just change it up on a regular basis. A lot of people are good at making memes and stuff like that here so it might be fun to rotate. Since "Ralphapedia" is looking likely I made a little doodle:





I'm not sure if I like the gunt in the background or not though.

Current announcements:





Dead silence on the jannie volunteer front. I'm gonna start asking people.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 17, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> I'm actually in the process of working on a new timeline and have just reached the beginning of the Faith saga, so it'd be nice to see what you have, just to compare notes.


Thanks for reminding me, I found some of it, here's the "early years" up to GG timeline, a lot of the links I had are missing and I have to find them again, I'm sure I'm missing quite a few things (like Ralph's fight with BTP but I barely remember anything about it) and there might be a few things wrong, I'd like to have dates for more of the events though. I'll find the rest and post again when I have it. 


Spoiler: Ralph Early Years Timeline



*Ralph's early years: *

Born Sept 1985 to Ronald & Sandra Ralph. Has one brother, Evan, afflicted by cerebral palsy
Ronald was schizophrenic and an alcoholic. He abandoned the family early on
Ethan was obese from an early age.
Mother enabled all of his worst behaviors out of guilt which led to Ethan getting fatter and fatter until he was morbidly obese by his teenage years
Was bullied constantly in school. 
Drops out of high school and does not finish (claims to have gotten GED) 
If you believe Ralph, he went to the University of South Carolina 2007-2011 (according to LinkedIn) but dropped out "right before graduating". Yeah, right. 
Ralph often gloats and says he is proud that he has not payed back any of his student loans 
Ralph lives at home with his mother, a theme that will continue for all of his adult life 
*Pre-GamerGate:*

Ralph never even considers getting a job after university, his goal seems to always have been to find a way to make money online, no matter what
Ralph attempts to write for the Daily KOs but it goes nowhere. He writes about things he cares about, like feminism (1, 2, 3):



> "the feminist movement has given us some great things. Women's suffrage, the (continuing) fight for equity in pay compared to men, the right to choose, protection against sexual harassment, and the list goes on an on."



Arrested in 2008 (public disorderly conduct, assault and battery 3rd degree). Not much info about this arrest
Joins Twitter Feb 2010 and quickly becomes obsessed with tweeting and the dopamine rush he gets when others validate his opinion
Ralph spends his time tweeting about his support for the Democrats, love for Obama and hate for anything right wing, including tweets calling for for firing "bigots" & "homophobes" as well as attacks on Trump and conservatives in general (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8)
Ralph creates a vanity blog called TheRalphRetort (*Feb 2012*) and posts under the name "TheRalph" 
Ralph claims to be an "activist" for drug reform (pro legalization of all drugs) and calls for "rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them." (MISSING ARCHIVE OF EARLY TRR ARTICLE)
Creates alternate Twitter account "jceasar187" (*Sep 2012*) to re-tweet his main account, reply to himself to look more successful, hit on blacks and ask them to smoke pot with him
Also creates Gmail and PornHub accounts under the name "jcaesar187". The PornHub account is used to comment and 'like' videos, most notably of the "Blacked" kind
Even though it's a vanity blog and no one reads it, Ralph creates a Patreon for his blog at some point during 2014, Claims it is a 'comedy' blog. 
*GAMERGATE*

Ralph realizes that he can use GamerGate to make money, even though he did not give a shit about videogames. He inserts himself into GG
Ralph  comes up with an idea to use his blog to cash in on GG. Thinking that if he places as many ads as he can on it and attacks people on both sides of GG, he'll get a lot of traffic. Most common targets include Leigh Alexander, Zoe Quinn, Randi Harper, Brianna Wu and other "anti" targets.  
Ralph recruits 'writers' for his blog. These were just pro GG people who agreed with Ralph writing blog posts related to GG. Ralph starts calling himself "Editor in chief of the Ralph Retort"
Ralph becomes Milo's lapdog: Ralph tries to attach himself to the biggest name he can find in order to gain relevancy (a technique he still uses to this day). The first one seems to have been Milo Yiannoppolous (who, at the time was working at Breitbart and was the only MSM journalist that gave any attention to GG when it started), Ralph would go on to refer to him as "Master Milo" once that Milo acknowledged him (and used him for his own ends) 
Ralph starts streaming Google Hangout calls with a few other nobodies no one remembers, one of these is a teenager from the UK called Nora. Eventually Nora comes up with the name "Killstream" for the show. No one watches it but still Ralph streamed it religiously while drunk to yell about people who made him mad
Ralph whines endlessly about doxing and the SJW 'tactics' used in GG, however he uses his blog and his writers to dox people and apply the exact same tactics to those he doesn't like
Ralph adds "Seattle4Truth" to the 'writing staff' of his blog. The young man is clearly deranged, Ralph doesn't see it or doesn't want to see it because he thinks it will generate ad-revenue 
After it becomes painfully obvious to anyone on Twitter that Ralph doesn't understand humor and is extremely thin-skinned, the "raped and killed a woman behind an Arby's" joke is used against him. Ralph takes it as a serious attack and blocks anyone that mentions it. He whines about the joke damaging his reputation. This leads to more and more people realizing that trolling him works because he always reacts
Another sore point for Ralph, and one used to tease him often, is his height. Ralph is a miniature manlet, but he is unable to accept this fact so he lies about it constantly. Even contradicting himself in the space of a few days. He has claimed to be anywhere from 5"7' to 5"11'. The reality is that his arrest record shows he is 5"1'
Ralph decides that spamming his blog on 8chan /v/ is a good plan to get ad money, soon after the /v/ BO decides to filters Ralph blog. Forcing anyone who posts a link to it to use an archive link instead. This kills traffic to TRR and brings down revenue. Ralph goes crazy, writes articles attacking the BO, claims that 8chan /v/ was no longer part of GG spergs about it. As usual, this only makes things worse
Ralph starts a crusade against 8chan in general after Frederik Brennan (owner at the time) does not help when he whines about links to his blog being filtered on /v/, he tries to start a war that will end up with Ralph being catfished and doxed
Ralph attempts to use /baph/ against his enemies, this fails spectacularly 
At some point between 2014-2015 Ralph starts taunting /baph/ saying they are 'shit' and a 'fucking joke', giving them more of a reason to fuck with Ralph, this would become a recurring theme in Ralph's life where he attacks boards/sites that make fun of him and it always ends up biting him in the ass
Ralph is catfished into sending a picture of his micro penis - he denies it's him (but with the release of his sex tape, we can confirm that the (West) Memphis micro was real)
Ralph breaks up with his girlfriend, or rather she leaves him after seeing his dick all over Twitter
Ralph doxes KoP/Bryan Dunn - After many back and forth fights between the two, Ralph finally publishes info on KoP and his family. Eventually the article is deleted when they reach some sort of 'truce'
Ralph is doxed by /baph/ - Feb 22nd 2015 - Ralph's war reached its obvious conclusion. Ralph is doxed, the dox included his SSN, credit card information and info about his entire family. Ralph doesn't learn his lesson and continues his 'attacks' 
Ralph loses his AdSense - After being reported for the millionth time, Google finally decides to remove Ralph's AdSense. Because he wasn't able to make any more money off his blog, he decides it's fair to starts calling for deplatforming and de-monetization of people he doesn't like
Seattle4Truth murders his father over a political discuassion. He is obviously unstable and most people were able to see it. 
Ralph has been grooming his Killstream co-host Nora. Nora was a teenager when they started talking
When attacking "GamerGhazi" (anti-GG) one of Ralph's biggest enemies became Brianna Wu/John Walker Flynn
Ralph goes to one of Wu's  lectures/presentations. Wu immediately recognizes Ralph and has him thrown out. This produced a hilarious video that proved that Ralph is not only obese but a manlet as well. Video 
Ralph flies to England to meet Milo and Sargon (Jan 5 2016). They have dinner but Ralph leaves to spend the night with Nora. Carl and Milo go on to have a homoerotic night and get drunk together on stream, what happens after the stream ended is anyone's guess
Ralph creates an account on Kiwi Farms (Jan 20 2016) to post on his own thread. He initially manages to convince a few users that he is not the sperg they thought he was, but this would not work for very long. Ralph becomes obsessed with his thread and correcting the record fairly quickly 
Ralph starts his war against Reddit's Kotaku In Action. He is unhappy that excerpts from his content are posted to the sub reddit. He threatens to DMCA and take legal action against people posting his content on Reddit/KiA. This leads to Ralph asking for people to send him 'dirt' on the KiA mods. One of his preferred tactics for dealing with 'problems' (LINK TO TWEET ARCHIVE asking for dirt on KIA mods MISSING)    
(09-18-205) An intoxicated Ralph has a tantrum live on stream where he accuses LeoPirate of 'stealing' his 'scoop' (some irrelevant information that he originally stole from someone else). This ends with Ralph screaming at Leo to "go suck IA's dick" (ironically, something Ralph would go on to do almost daily during the following 2-3 years) 
*JAIL:*
*Aug. 27, 2016 - 6:45 a.m.* 


> Loudoun County deputies responded at 6:45 a.m. Aug. 27 to the Hampton Inn & Suites in the 22700 block of Holiday Park Drive for the report of an intoxicated man asleep on a couch in the lobby
> Deputies approached the man, later identified as Ethan O. Ralph, 30, of Richmond, and tried to wake him, but the man became combative and tried to walk away before resisting arrest and taking a swing at a deputy
> Ralph, editor in chief of the Ralph Retort, a conservative news website, was charged with public intoxication, obstruction of justice and two counts of assault on law enforcement. He remained in jail until he was released on $3,500 bond



Ethan Oliver Ralph gets wasted and falls asleep on a hotel couch. Alarmed by the fat hobo looking person sleeping in their lobby hotel personnel call the police. When the cops arrive and attempt to wake Ralph up, he becomes belligerent and aggressive and attempts to punch a police officer but he swings and misses. This  was still considered assault. Ralph is arrested on the spot
Ralph tries to hide the fact that he is in jail by having Nora tweet and publish blog posts for him, it does not take long before people figure out that he was arrested
Nora continues posting on his behalf on his KF thread, claiming they have a good defense and that Ralph is going to beat the charges. No one believes it
Since the information is out, Ralph is forced to post a strange update on his blog where he does not really explain what happened and only says that he was leaving the blog for a while and Nora was taking over
Ralph is convicted and goes to jail for seven months for assaulting a police officer



I'll find the rest and post it when I have the chance.


----------



## Least Concern (May 17, 2022)

The e-celeb spat counter needs to be reset for tonight's spat with Mayr. I tried to do it myself but it looks like I (and other non-admins?) don't have permissions to edit the home page.


----------



## maize (May 18, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> The e-celeb spat counter needs to be reset for tonight's spat with Mayr. I tried to do it myself but it looks like I (and other non-admins?) don't have permissions to edit the home page.



I wrote a brief blurb and yeah, you need to be staff to edit the front page just to avoid the hassle of people putting shitting dick nipples all over it or whatever. Hopefully we'll have some more people soon to help.


----------



## maize (May 18, 2022)

The vote has concluded and we are now the Ralphapedia!

Also there's a new feature for links to social media sites. Write {{twitter|theralphretort}} to get to a nice link to the account with a bird icon next to it. I made a bunch of these (it's actually pretty simple you can look under the article Template:Twitter to see) and will be making better ones for links to specific tweets, etc.


----------



## maize (May 18, 2022)

maize said:


> I said earlier maybe we would have a contest for the name. I was also thinking we could just change it up on a regular basis. A lot of people are good at making memes and stuff like that here so it might be fun to rotate. Since "Ralphapedia" is looking likely I made a little doodle:


I meant art, not name. We could put up a new logo periodically or maybe even have a random one show up out of a set each time. Since people are good at and like making memes I figured I would take submissions. For now the logo I kicked together is:


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (May 18, 2022)

My name actually won!? all I can say is that I hope the wiki can live up to the RALPHAMALE name.


----------



## maize (May 19, 2022)

almost 50k hits in the first bit-more-than-a-week

*LETS FUKKEN GOOOOOOOOO*












(added more stats. like 10x+ the uniques of the killstream,kek)


----------



## Least Concern (May 20, 2022)

Tonight I finished my article on Pipkin Pippa. She was the rabbit vtuber who was blocked by the gunt live on stream earlier this year. I'm pretty sure it's currently the longest article on the wiki so far, but even though this was a relatively minor event in Ralph lore my tism wouldn't let me half-ass it.

Next time I find the time, I'll try to go in and flesh out the Chrissie Mayr article while the memories are still fresh, if nobody beats me to it.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (May 20, 2022)

Would this wiki focus on Ethan Ralph's life specifically or would it encompass the entire Ralph extended universe?


----------



## Fivehead (May 20, 2022)

While the wiki is in its unfinished state, you should take the opportunity to change from this dogshit archaic wiki software to something optimized and from this century such as Wiki.JS


----------



## maize (May 20, 2022)

- Additional jannies added
- New accounts need manual approval to edit so contact staff (similar to CWCki policy)
- Existing accounts should be grandfathered in and if you run into problems just give a shout
- Several new themes including 2 dark options, choose here (registered users)





Apex Ralphamale said:


> Would this wiki focus on Ethan Ralph's life specifically or would it encompass the entire Ralph extended universe?


Definitely the latter, already several articles are in the works about different related figures. But an emphasis on Ethan himself of course.


Fivehead said:


> While the wiki is in its unfinished state, you should take the opportunity to change from this dogshit archaic wiki software to something optimized and from this century such as Wiki.JS


Seems ugly and overly baroque. But feel free to discuss this and other alternatives here and make a case.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (May 20, 2022)

I'd have a bunch of obscure lore on minor ibs-time figures to contribute, related to and to a lesser extent including Q o P, but the proofs/caps/archive link lists are/were on a now defunct hard drive. So it'd depend entirely on your approach to how strict this is to be in regards to citations, more in wikipedia's direction or more in ED's direction.


----------



## maize (May 20, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> I'd have a bunch of obscure lore on minor ibs-time figures to contribute, related to and to a lesser extent including Q o P, but the proofs/caps/archive link lists are/were on a now defunct hard drive. So it'd depend entirely on your approach to how strict this is to be in regards to citations, more in wikipedia's direction or more in ED's direction.


ED and/or CWCki direction. Definitely don't worry about citing every little thing especially in the beginning although citation is a definite bonus. Benefit of being a wiki is that people will be able to hash stuff out and find citations if there winds up being controversy. But IMO at least I'd rather have content. True, mind you, but every jot and tittle does not need chapter and verse. Specifics can be hashed out in group consensus/talk pages if need be.


----------



## Least Concern (May 21, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> Would this wiki focus on Ethan Ralph's life specifically or would it encompass the entire Ralph extended universe?



It's already the latter. Hell, my flagship work so far is an article on the pink cartoon rabbit.



Fivehead said:


> While the wiki is in its unfinished state, you should take the opportunity to change from this dogshit archaic wiki software to something optimized and from this century such as Wiki.JS


I think you made a mistake in your post. You implied that you'd be linking to some wiki software which is optimized and not archaic, but then you linked to something written in fucking JavaScript. Care to try again?


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (May 21, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I think you made a mistake in your post. You implied that you'd be linking to some wiki software which is optimized and not archaic, but then you linked to something written in fucking JavaScript. Care to try again?


Oh no no no...

no no no....

HAHAHAHAH


----------



## maize (May 21, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> Oh no no no...
> View attachment 3304900
> no no no....
> View attachment 3304902
> HAHAHAHAH


Yeah no I've been working non-consensually with Javascript for another project (as in one that I get paid for) and it makes me want to die and I wouldn't even be dealing with the low level server shit/dependency hell/general body horror for this one. While we're tech sperging and reacting to that screencap to be honest [A]GPLv3 is autistic enough to annoy me too.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (May 21, 2022)

maize said:


> Yeah no I've been working non-consensually with Javascript for another project (as in one that I get paid for) and it makes me want to die and I wouldn't even be dealing with the low level server shit/dependency hell/general body horror for this one. While we're tech sperging and reacting to that screencap to be honest [A]GPLv3 is autistic enough to annoy me too.


I didn't know about the distinction, so I looked it up and these Affero guys definitely seem extremely autistic or assholes (possibly both) and this seems like a license I would not want to deal with.



			https://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-affero-gpl.html
		



> The GNU Affero General Public License is a modified version of the ordinary GNU GPL version 3. It has one added requirement: if you run a modified program on a server and let other users communicate with it there, your server must also allow them to download the source code corresponding to the modified version running there.



Fucking bonkers.

Then they go on a paragraphs-long rant about how SaaSS is literally an injustice and you're basically morally wrong for writing software like that.


----------



## Wash away the rain (May 23, 2022)

Anyone know about ralphs gamer gate era with him claiming to be an OG gamer gater I think it’s important to add to wiki but I only know detailed Ralph lore after his ibs days.


----------



## Fannyscum (May 23, 2022)

Wash away the rain said:


> Anyone know about ralphs gamer gate era with him claiming to be an OG gamer gater I think it’s important to add to wiki but I only know detailed Ralph lore after his ibs days.


If you've got the patience to deal with his dogshit WordPress blog he's got articles going back almost ten years:


			https://theralphretort.com/tag/gamergate/


----------



## Trig.Point (May 28, 2022)

I was just reading through one of the Terf dominated threads,  someone had seen the picture of ralph on the front page and didn't know who he was.  An up to date Wiki Article, particularly with a good intro would be a great intro to him.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (May 28, 2022)

A wiki is definitely a good idea, ever since ethan had his initial thread split up between 500 threads it's been hard to keep up with the rage pig. 

I might stop by and contribute some shit about the earlier gunt incidents (Miami, Ralph's retarded actions right after Knoxville, being retarded enough to trust zoom, etc.)


----------



## maize (Jun 1, 2022)

Some stats since we moved to the "ralphapedia" domain.

- Things are a little slowed down since the initial announcement here but we still are getting a healthy amount of traffic.
- I made an article for Tuxlovesyou today.
- I've had COVID so I've been less engaged than I'd like but feeling a little better.
- DB problems persist but nothing that should impact the front-facing Wiki just a few odd error messages when you try to do certain things and problems setting up the WYSIWYG editor and some other stuff. This may take migrating the database from Postgres to MySQL, which is more of a pain in the ass than it sounds like. As a worse case the migration might have to be manual which would mean we lose article edit histories (probably.) If we're gonna do this it might be better to do sooner than later. Admin says it will probably _not_ cause any significant downtime.
- Ralphapedia.com, .net, and .org all work and ethanralph.wiki still works but .org is the primary.

Any other questions/issues?

Registration is open but editing privs require approval. You can get it here or via email (gunt-wiki@gayo.ps)


----------



## Fate Fan (Jun 2, 2022)

This is going to be really fun to contribute too


----------



## maize (Jun 3, 2022)

Old message:


Spoiler







Slight annoyance: it seems like CSS is getting screwy on the edit-page screen which is odd because I don't believe anything has changed. Everything is functional this is entirely a cosmetic problem. Reading/viewing pages is normal and you can still edit them and save them just the screen looks like plain text. Hopefully we will have a fix ASAP but to be honest MediaWiki is a bit of a pain and we are both new to it and what error messages it does give are incredibly nonintuitive.

In fixing this there might be very minor downtime but I wouldn't expect it to be more than a few minutes so if you encounter it just try back in a few. If you are editing pages though I might suggest saving a copy in Notepad before you hit submit _just in case _but I don't anticipate those problems. The public facing part should be fine.

Please let me know if you have any other issues or if you have different experiences editing stuff.

Apologies for the eyesore right now.

-M

P.S. If anyone has actual experience running a MediaWiki instance and have any ideas please let me know.


----------



## maize (Jun 3, 2022)

Cosmetic issue seems resolved. If anyone has a problem, including things looking wonky, please let me know ASAP. A few things seemed to be going wrong but I am still a little puzzled about what happened as replicating it was difficult. If anyone has MediaWiki (admin) experience and are willing to help please give a shout. This is a learning experience for all involved.


----------



## Account (Jun 3, 2022)

@Steely Dan
can you change the links in the OP to the new domain https://www.ralphapedia.org ?

Edit: Thanks


----------



## Fivehead (Jun 5, 2022)

Can a staff member please authenticate my account under the same username? I'm ina writey mood so I figured I'd help create some content for the Ralphapedia.


----------



## Blackhole (Jun 13, 2022)

Made a account called BigBoyBlackhole,approve me plsthxbai


----------



## maize (Jun 13, 2022)

Blackhole said:


> Made a account called BigBoyBlackhole,approve me plsthxbai


You're good. I'm online right now so if anyone wants approval right away just drop me a PM


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 30, 2022)

Wiki status: GUNTED!


----------

